# For Fans of NeverEndingWonder Halloween Radio



## neverendingwonder2 (Sep 16, 2005)

For those of you who've enjoyed tuning in to my Halloween radio stations for the past 8 Octobers I have some good news! 

Welcome to Weirdsville - The Silly Side of Halloween has returned to the cyber-airwaves early this year. That's right- you can tune in NOW! 

Welcome to Weirdsville, part of the NeverEndingWonder Halloween Radio Empire, plays all the Halloween novelty hits and plenty of Halloween & horror related novelty music and comedy bits that you'll have a hard time fineding elsewhere. Everything from Monster Mash & The Purple People Eater to hundreds of crazy horror theme songs from the big band era, the monster craze of the 50s & 60s right up to present day. 

You'll hear Spike Jones, Weird Al, Dickie Goodman, Allen Sherman, Dor, Sheldon Allman and hundreds more. You can tune in here: 

Welcome to Weirdsville - 100% Comedy and Comedy Music. 

The other stations of the NeverEndingWonder Halloween Radio Empire will return to the cyber airwaves October 1st.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Uncle Ozma at Never Ending Wonder is largely responsible for me getting hooked on Halloween music. And he's starting his novelty station ... Weirdsville ... 2.5 months early! The FIRST song I heard on the station this year was something I'd never heard before ... something by Bela La Goldstein. You'll hear some stuff you've heard before, and LOTS that you haven't. It's 24kbps, so don't expect CD quality, but so many of the songs are from the 60's and earlier, it feels like you're listening to an old AM radio. Give it a try ... I sincerely think you'll like it.


----------



## neverendingwonder2 (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words Dinosaur!


----------



## neverendingwonder2 (Sep 16, 2005)

If anyone who enjoys Welcome to Weirdsville is on Facebook it would be great if you became a "fan" of the station. It would help spread the word! 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Welcome-to-Weirdsville/23759558021?ref=mf 

Much thanks.


----------

